# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  как обновить 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.154

## mamo4ki

Здавствуйте, Как правильно обновить релиз 1С 7.70.154 до 7.70.193. Я тут скачала обновление 193, но оно не ставиться на 154, может надо другое сначала ставить? Подскажите, плизззззззззззззз:rolleyes:

----------


## DMLangepas

всё ставится, в чем именно проблема?

----------


## ЕленаКОКОС

Добрый день!скачала обновление до релиза 193. У меня 178 стоит. Так вот при запуске файла setup.exe из папки DISK 1 винда пишет:Версия этого файла несовместима с используемой версией Windows. С помощью сведений о системе определите необходимую версию программы (32- или 64-разрядную) и обратитесь к издателю ПО

---------- Post added at 10:34 ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 ----------

Что делать?

----------


## DMLangepas

скачали откудого?
UPDATE есть?
сразу последнее обновление выбирайте 1cv7.md и всё

переходите уже на 8.2

----------


## alex192ivan

> Добрый день!скачала обновление до релиза 193. У меня 178 стоит. Так вот при запуске файла setup.exe из папки DISK 1 винда пишет:Версия этого файла несовместима с используемой версией Windows. С помощью сведений о системе определите необходимую версию программы (32- или 64-разрядную) и обратитесь к издателю ПО
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 ----------
> 
> Что делать?


У Вас процессор 64-битный сделайте обновление на x86 потом скопируйте все обратно. Если же у Вас 32-битный проц тогда битый exe качайте заново.

----------

